# He's Here! :) My first AB Win- PIC HEAVY



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Here he is! He arrived in great shape. Only the tiniest chunk out of his tail. His colors were bright even when he came out of the box. He still needs a name though. I'm leaning towards Charybdis, but other suggestions are welcome.  He has been swimming nonstop since I put him in his tank and enjoys playing in the filter flow.  I'm in love with him.









His AB pic









His 5 gallon planted tank. He's my most spoiled betta. :-D









checking out his marimo ball



























I love his black lipstick 


















He's even flared already! :-D Every time I put my finger up to the glass, he flares. hehe










That's all for now. :-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

He's beautiful.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

So pretty! Great find!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ooooo, pretty! You should name him July! cause hes red, white, and blue! he he!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous boy, gorgeous tank... 

I'm jealous. I love his little white face and his black lipstick. 

Congrats!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

SmokeNLark,

":razz: I'm in love with him."

I can see why! The most dramatic red, white, and blue male I've seen. Congrats!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Now that is a handsome betta! He looks like he's full of personality too.

His face reminds me so much of my late grandpa though, for some reason. If he was mine, I would name him after my grandpa. xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If he was HMPK I'd steal him!! He's AMAZING!!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!  And that sweet about your grandpa, Jupiter. I can see how his face could look like someone's grandpa.

He really does have a lot of personality. I've never had a betta off of AB, but he never seemed stressed and you'd never guess he just flew in from Thailand. He's been playing in the filter current, constantly exploring, flaring, and was bright ever since I opened the bag. I haven't tried to feed him yet, since he was acclimating, but I think he'll eat. I was expecting it to take a while for him to come out of his shell. He's basically my dream betta.

I wish I had the money and resources to breed him. He offered me a female, and saying no was very hard. If I had room, I would have gotten her, if only for a pet as well.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw him at aquabid, hes handsome.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous and your tank is lovely too!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I love his colors and his personality!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Banleang always has such beautiful bettas! Enjoy him


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He is stunning! Lucky you.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! And I will definitely enjoy him. 

And he ate  Both of his pellets, no problem. He's settled in just fine.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Good that he ate, that is the thing I am most worried about when I bring home a new Betta.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

you have given him an amazing home! Im sure he loves you right back with all the care you have given him. good job!


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

Charybdis was a female in greek legend.. dunno how it'd suit a male betta


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Arowan said:


> Charybdis was a female in greek legend.. dunno how it'd suit a male betta


Haha, I should have checked on that. My friend suggested that name, shes into that kind of stuff. She should have realized it was a girl.  I'll have to tell her.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

mg:.......:nicefish:


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Very cool! The black on his lip makes it look like he has a mustache!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

What a beauty! I love his coloring


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

STUNNING!! What a little sweetheart!

(also, I'm completely jealous of your tank )


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

His color like American flag RED WHITE BLUE. How about liberty or freedom. He is so gorgeous. I love the tank too.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I looooooove this face! It is so adorable, and his fins are sooooo unique! I've never seen fins like that before, that is amazing. Love it! Hehe. I have a CT named Liberty, I love the name because there are so many nicknames that come out of it. "Flagboy, Bertie, Lib, etc..." Haha. Wonderful little betta, congrats.


----------

